# inlay bushing kit using 1/4 bit



## JJJJR (Dec 6, 2014)

my inlay kit came with 1/8 bit would like to find one using 1/4 bit


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

JJJJR said:


> my inlay kit came with 1/8 bit would like to find one using 1/4 bit


here is just one , do a google search for the 1/4" bit and you will get lot's 1/4" Whiteside 9501 Solid Brass Router Inlay Kit - Tarter Woodworking


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello welcome to the forum


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi N/a, welcome to the forum.

PS: I have moved your post to another section of the forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum,look forward to some pictures of inlays.

I use the one with the 1/8" bit to make the initial perimeter cut then put on a larger bushing and larger bit to take out the waste, the larger bushing keeps me away from the edge so I dont mess up the edge cut.
Herb


----------



## TarterWoodworking (Mar 12, 2014)

*Use 1/4" kit to clear the pocket void*



Herb Stoops said:


> Welcome to the forum,look forward to some pictures of inlays.
> 
> I use the one with the 1/8" bit to make the initial perimeter cut then put on a larger bushing and larger bit to take out the waste, the larger bushing keeps me away from the edge so I dont mess up the edge cut.
> Herb


I work at the tarterwoodworking.com store that del schisler mentioned designing the MLIS templates. Herb is right that this is the best way to use a quarter inch inlay kit to make sure you get a detailed inlay with sharper edges.
The only negative is that the only way I know how to switch between bit sizes is to change out the entire kit...it'd be nice if you can keep the accurate setup with some type of quick bit release.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes you have to change both the bushing and the bit to go to the larger bushing, And then to set the depth I go lean ,then increase it slowly to match the original cut with the smaller bit. 
Here is a sample of the first time I used that system, and in second picture the one on the right you can see the small overcut toward the top,and the left one of the larger bit/bushing removing the waste.

Herb


----------

